# Help me pick a $500 BR player.



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Heres the situation: I have a Pioneer SC-55 and am looking for a universal BR player because several of the audio formats including SACD are important to me.

The units I am considering are as follows:

Pioneer DBP 53 cost $425

Oppo 93 cost $499

Denon DBP1611UD cost $450

Yamaha BDA1010BL cost $375

Onkyo BDSP809 cost $450

All of these have pluses and minuses and defenders and detractors here. Even the Oppo, in other forums has been shown to have some issues. What I want to find out is whats my best bang for the buck when matched with my current HT receiver. I know they all have quality sound and video reproduction so I would prefer to hear more about the various issues so I can decide what I can best deal with. So I guess Im saying show me the dark side so I can find my way to the light! Thanks in advance!

ps: I am leaning towards the Oppo and the Pioneer Elite at first blush.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rshetts said:


> Heres the situation: I have a Pioneer SC-55 and am looking for a universal BR player because several of the audio formats including SACD are important to me.
> 
> The units I am considering are as follows:
> 
> ...



OPPO has only recently become a Forum Sponsor and to think that they get a "pass" because they are a Sponsor could not be more incorrect. What issues do you think are being hidden? I implore you to go to any A/V Forum and not find a overwhelmingly positive reception. This can be further seen by OPPO's stellar Resale Value. However, I find it insulting to think we would not disclose issues due to them being a Sponsor.Unlike most AV Forums, we do not even have a Storefront so we are not trying to sell you anything.

While I am a huge Onkyo AVR fan, I do not think their BDP is in the same class as the Denon, Pioneer, or OPPO. I personally think the OPPO is the best of the lot. I highly recommend you check out the Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity Review of the BDP-93. They run the most comprehensive battery of Video Bench Tests that I know of and the 93 did fantastically. Good luck with your decision. There is not a bad BDP in the list.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I have read about connectivity issues, jitters and poor remote response regarding the Oppo. I have been a member of HTS for awhile and have always respected their drive for impartiality. I dont mean to imply that HTS is white washing Oppo as a sponsor I just wanted verification and the reviews here seems so glowing that I was afraid that the rose colored glasses were overlooking some minor issues. Trust but verify is my motto when looking at components. 
My apologies if my wording was taken as a slam towards this community, it certainly wasnt my intention. In hind sight I can see that I could have worded it better. :doh: I have received nothing but great information here and that is why this is the forum I came to to discuss my decision. 
As mentioned I am leaning in Oppos direction and just wanted to know if these issues are in fact prevalent or just isolated. The Pioneer also had issues but many of those seem to be avoided when using a Pioneer amp due to their PQLS system.

Anyway, Thanks for your reply Jack.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not heard of problems with the Oppo, but no product is perfect. Given the history of other brands listed, however, I have no reservations about recommending the Oppo.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I am still rocking the BDP-83 from OPPO and it has been the best player I have ever owned or installed as with my job and since the 93 one upped it we now suggest they use this and we have installed or personally used Sony,Panasonic,Denon,Samsung,Onkyo and Pioneer if I could not replace my Oppo with another one then my second choice would be the Pio Elite.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

My vote goes to the Oppo. The build quality is fanastic and their CS is excellent,


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I actually wrote a Review of the BDP-93 (available in the Reviews Subforum) and mentioned the Remote Control not working that well in terms of distance. However, the BDP and Speakers are 16 feet away from my Primary Listening Position. That is why I use my Onkyo RC to control the OPPO. Most do not sit 16 feet away from the BDP and it works fine if sitting closer.

As for Handshaking issues, I have not experienced a single one and I received mine a decent bit before its General Release. I have had zero issues with Jitter or any other problems. I have stated many times it is my all time personal favorite Digital Source. As I own far more DVD/BDP Players than what I would guess is average, I will only say that I have not used any of my other ones since I got the 93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I will also add that Oppo rushes out firmware updates way ahead of their competition and as a plus for audiophiles there 2channel out is really second to none.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, Thanks for the replies everyone! 
I dont think the remote issue will be major as I have a harmony 900 remote that should handle that. The jitters I read about concerned me because they were occurring in audio as well. I researched it further and Ive only seen one issue regarding that though and am inclined to believe it was more user specific than an issue with the Oppo. The handshaking issues were apparently cleared up through firmware updates and was most prevalent in the initial release. Outside of that the only knock Ive seen on the 93 is that its not the 95, Of course thats to be expect since its half the price.
I've been impressed with what Ive read regarding Oppos customer service as well. One customer claimed that they had an issue with a specific blu-ray and within 48 hours Oppo sent them a beta firmware adjustment that allowed the disc to play. Thats a pretty nice level of committment. Th Oppo handles all the formats I need and seems it will handle anything I throw at it. Ive thrown out the other choice and am now down to the Oppo or the Pioneer Elite. Im pretty sure I will get the 93 but I want to research a bit more into the Pioneer and if theres any substantial advantages to its PQLS system since I have the Elite amp. I wont need it for a couple of weeks yet as the rebuild on my basement is still in process so I can take the time to check. Of course if Oppo decides to have a sale in the meantime ( hint, hint ) Ill be all over it. lol.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I am not positive and not knocking the Elite but I believe the Oppo also plays HDCD's if thats any concern and don't think the Elite does someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Well this adds a new twist to my scenario. I was also looking at the Martin Logan Electromotion ESL speakers for my system and the guy I was dealing with managed to get me a price of $1650 delivered. I was pretty sure I wanted them but I also had a pair of Focal 726v in mind for about $300 less. The guy was also checking into Bluray players for me and called back with a package quote of $2000 for the ML's and the Pioneer DBP 53 together. The price on the speakers was great to begin with but I am finding it harder to pass now that hes thrown in the Elite. I guess I could take a shot and check it out as it is fully returnable within 30 days and if it doesnt work out as hoped I can still grab the Oppo. The plus to this is that with the package deal, he is pricing the br player at $400 and the speakers are $1600 so it actually cuts the price of the speakers a bit if I return the player. I feel guilty even coming to that conclusion and if the Elite performs as hoped I wont even consider it. On the other hand if the player does have issues, I wont feel bad about it at all. I guess there could be worse problems to have. Thanks once again everyone for your input. Ill give you all a mini review on the items after Ive played with them a bit.


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

The new elite player has excellent reviews and is build far better that the older 43 and 23 series. If you are just wanting a good quality blu r player the elite will be great. as far as audio/br oppo 95 all the way


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the oppo and could not be happier with it. I love it. It's built like a tank, they have great customer service and it's a great machine!


----------

